# New Hatbox Ghost Display Bust.



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Got done with this a few weeks ago and just posted it now. It's my last bust I the HBG. He glows under UV blacklight! Hope you guys like him!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Rox!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

BTW, for anyone else viewing the thread this evening, if you don't see the image, it's not how it was posted. Photobucket is doing some maintenance and it appears to be screwing up links.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

WOW!!! Awesome job, huge difference from the one you did previously.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Love the UV look!
Perfect


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Great job! Really captures the essence. Looks terrific with black light.


----------



## AtmosFX_Jen (Jan 13, 2016)

Love the black light and the face is so expressive. Well done.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh wow! That's really really nice. Ditto on loving the UV look.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Very nice, love all your mansion creations


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

That is amazing, Thanks for letting us see it.


----------

